# The Sobriety Thread



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

It begins..... 











Im a SCARED!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2011)

Uhhhh... It's going to be a couple of weeks before I can get around to that...


----------



## Hitman0809 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just started too brother! Good luck, its gonna be a little rough for the first few weeks

Happy New Year


----------



## ROID (Jan 1, 2011)

don't stop just moderate or catch a buzz of something other than alcohol.


----------



## forwardhk (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice thread  - currently in recovery and nearly a year with out a drink - best of luck guys!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 1, 2011)

Good liuck i'll be popping valum and vicod


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

^ youre very helpful sitch. thanks.

Well so far so good. Gotta take it 1 day at a time i suppose.

Anyone attend NA/AA meetings?


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

Speaking of sobriety and drugs...... I just saw a commercial for a new series called "Drugged" on the National Geographic Channel, premiers Sunday January 16 @ 8pm EST.  For all those begining their sobriety or those looking for scientific ways to increase your buzz, you may find this show interesting. It will have testimonies of people that are high as kites, then have scientists and doctors explaining the bio-chemical effects of drugs.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> ^ youre very helpful sitch. thanks.
> 
> Well so far so good. Gotta take it 1 day at a time i suppose.
> 
> Anyone attend NA/AA meetings?


 
Uhuh..  12 years.


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

really? how many times have you relapsed?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Jan 1, 2011)

Fuck Sobriety! New Year's eve, I hate five adderalls and jerked off for six hours, because I couldn't find a hooker locally.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> really? how many times have you relapsed?


  Once on OCs and ativan,  after fucking up my shoulder, went on a 9mnth run after being clean for 2yrs, I been clean now 12 yrs this feb. Meetings make the difference and a good sponser.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Once on OCs and ativan, after fucking up my shoulder, went on a 9mnth run after being clean for 2yrs, I been clean now 12 yrs this feb. Meetings make the difference and a good sponser.


 
12yrs. is a good ammount of time, keep it up bro.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Fuck Sobriety! New Year's eve, I hate five adderalls and jerked off for six hours, because I couldn't find a hooker locally.


 
Your one cool cat man


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> YouTube Video


 

not helping the cause, sir.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

If i dont place at least 3rd this spring, ill go on the mother of all benders.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Once on OCs and ativan, after fucking up my shoulder, went on a 9mnth run after being clean for 2yrs, I been clean now 12 yrs this feb. Meetings make the difference and a good sponser.


 

someone suggested an outpatient program for me. Im not a fan of these places because all the counselors NEVER did drugs in their lives. Mostly psychologists and PA's/MD's.

but it worth a shot. I figure that, then NA.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2011)

Im not touching a drop until after this cycle, shit is freaky enough as it is without booze


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> someone suggested an outpatient program for me. Im not a fan of these places because all the counselors NEVER did drugs in their lives. Mostly psychologists and PA's/MD's.
> 
> but it worth a shot. I figure that, then NA.



Many of the people who are the best counselors are ex-addicts/drunks.  The shrinks just do evaluations and such.  Many of the groups are led by people just like us (in recovery).  Hang in there, sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 2, 2011)

mdr said:


> many of the people who are the best counselors are ex-addicts/drunks.  The shrinks just do evaluations and such.  Many of the groups are led by people just like us (in recovery).  Hang in there, sounds like you are on the right track.


 
+ 1


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

I gotta start laying of the sauce meself.  I got somewhat of a drinkin' problem.  It's never compromised anything I do, other than SFW.  But I wonder just how jerked I could get if I didn't touch it.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I gotta start laying of the sauce meself.  I got somewhat of a drinkin' problem.  It's never compromised anything I do, other than SFW.  But I wonder just how jerked I could get if I didn't touch it.


My situation exactly.I have built up such a tolerance to beer that when people I know from the gym see me out somewhere they can't believe how I'm still stronger tham 90% of them.I'm gonna take some time off now though just to see what the difference could be.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 2, 2011)

Guess I should join your guys' club...I'm still gonna need a little Merlot with my Dinner, though..


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> someone suggested an outpatient program for me. Im not a fan of these places because all the counselors NEVER did drugs in their lives. Mostly psychologists and PA's/MD's.
> 
> but it worth a shot. I figure that, then NA.



One other thing.  You might think about a medical detox.  Can make getting through that period much easier, not to mention much safer, depending on what substances are involved.  Withdrawals can be a bitch.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 2, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Fuck Sobriety! New Year's eve, I hate five adderalls and jerked off for six hours, because I couldn't find a hooker locally.



I hate when the hookers don't work on holidays!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA is going to fucking love this thread!


----------



## independent (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Anyone attend NA/AA meetings?



You will want to drink after a AA meeting.






Retlaw said:


> Once on OCs and ativan,  after fucking up my shoulder, went on a 9mnth run after being clean for 2yrs, I been clean now 12 yrs this feb. Meetings make the difference and a good sponser.



You dont consider steroid use drug use?  Honest question.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 2, 2011)

What a great thread.  I think we all struggle with sort of addiction, weather it be alcohol, drugs, sex, heck there is even internet addiction.  
I guess the key for me is moderation.  
I have attended AA meetings in the past.  Thank goodness I wasn't as far into my drinking as most that were in the rooms, they really helped me to see when I don't want to be.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You dont consider steroid use drug use?  Honest question.



I was actually kind of wondering the same thing. I guess gears don't count!


----------



## independent (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I was actually kind of wondering the same thing. I guess gears don't count!



It can be drug abuse.  A lot of users just hide behind the "health and fitness"  mantra.


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What a great thread.  I think we all struggle with sort of addiction, weather it be alcohol, drugs, sex, heck there is even internet addiction.
> I guess the key for me is moderation.
> I have attended AA meetings in the past.  Thank goodness I wasn't as far into my drinking as most that were in the rooms, they really helped me to see when I don't want to be.



My experience at my first meeting was shock and amazement that there actually were others just like me.  I was exactly like the people in that room.  It was oddly comforting.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 2, 2011)

Accoring to these guys, steroids are drugs and they are bad: DEA, Drug Information, Steroids Talk about propaganda......


However, steroids are nectar from the gods.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 2, 2011)

MDR said:


> One other thing.  You might think about a medical detox.  Can make getting through that period much easier, not to mention much safer, depending on what substances are involved.  Withdrawals can be a bitch.



We saw a show on medical detox.  WOW! Was that intense!  I hope I am never to the point where I would need to consider such thing.  
One day at a time, one foot in front of the other


----------



## KelJu (Jan 2, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I hate when the hookers don't work on holidays!!!!!!!!!!!



Fucking seriously! What kind of whores don't turn tricks on New Years? That should be their prime working goal. On the other hand, things turned out for the best. I saved some money by servicing myself and a possible visit to the local heath department.


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> We saw a show on medical detox.  WOW! Was that intense!  I hope I am never to the point where I would need to consider such thing.
> One day at a time, one foot in front of the other



Medical detox was a blessing for me.  Docs just threw pills at me after knee surgery.  Add alcohol into the mix, and you've got a deadly little mix.  I was very physically addicted.  I was pretty far down the rabbit hole.  The detox process was not nearly as difficult as it would've been on my own.  I've got over 15 years clean and sober now, so hopefully I'll never experience anything like that again.


----------



## independent (Jan 2, 2011)

MDR said:


> Medical detox was a blessing for me.  Docs just threw pills at me after knee surgery.  Add alcohol into the mix, and you've got a deadly little mix.  I was very physically addicted.  I was pretty far down the rabbit hole.  The detox process was not nearly as difficult as it would've been on my own.  I've got over 15 years clean and sober now, so hopefully I'll never experience anything like that again.



Do you use steroids?


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Do you use steroids?



Yep-But I can stop with no problems.  I had to take pain meds after my back surgery last year, so I told the doc about my background, and he helped me get off asap.  I also took the prescribed amount and no more, something I NEVER did years ago.  I didn't cycle AAS for nine months, either.


----------



## independent (Jan 2, 2011)

MDR said:


> Yep-But I can stop with no problems.  I had to take pain meds after my back surgery last year, so I told the doc about my background, and he helped me get off asap.  I also took the prescribed amount and no more, something I NEVER did years ago.  I didn't cycle AAS for nine months, either.



Reason I ask is probably 95% of people who use steroids abuse them.  I know I did.  I know thats a random number, Im just trying to make a point.


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Reason I ask is probably 95% of people who use steroids abuse them.  I know I did.  I know thats a random number, Im just trying to make a point.



I think it is a good point.  I would guess that addiction problems are more likely for obsessive personalities, and that includes most of us lifters.  I'd bet a higher percentage of us end up with drug or alcohol problems.  So for a person like me, abstaining from Anabolics would probably be safer, I admit.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 2, 2011)

MDR said:


> Medical detox was a blessing for me.  Docs just threw pills at me after knee surgery.  Add alcohol into the mix, and you've got a deadly little mix.  I was very physically addicted.  I was pretty far down the rabbit hole.  The detox process was not nearly as difficult as it would've been on my own.  I've got over 15 years clean and sober now, so hopefully I'll never experience anything like that again.



That sucks man. I have lost a lot of friends, real friends, to addiction. One of my best friends died of a mix of oxycodone, alcohol, and xanax two Christmases ago.


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

KelJu said:


> That sucks man. I have lost a lot of friends, real friends, to addiction. One of my best friends died of a mix of oxycodone, alcohol, and xanax two Christmases ago.



Sorry to hear that-oxy and xanax are nasty drugs, especially mixed with alcohol.  I've been to more than a few addict funerals myself.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2011)

Fuckkk I feel like I just crawled out the gutter I been on a 2 day drinking binge...I woke up in a strange girl's house sat.morning don't even remember hitting it.I must have the brod won't quit text me.I'm so done drinking for atleast 2 weekends gym gonna suck this week.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 2, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Accoring to these guys, steroids are drugs and they are bad: DEA, Drug Information, Steroids Talk about propaganda......
> 
> 
> However, steroids are nectar from the gods.


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Accoring to these guys, steroids are drugs and they are bad: DEA, Drug Information, Steroids Talk about propaganda......
> 
> 
> However, steroids are nectar from the gods.



I agree, but there is always the potential for abuse, which can be damaging.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 2, 2011)

MDR said:


> Medical detox was a blessing for me.  Docs just threw pills at me after knee surgery.  Add alcohol into the mix, and you've got a deadly little mix.  I was very physically addicted.  I was pretty far down the rabbit hole.  The detox process was not nearly as difficult as it would've been on my own.  I've got over 15 years clean and sober now, so hopefully I'll never experience anything like that again.



That is so awesome.  
Good for you, that is so inspiring for all of us that struggle with dependency.  What keeps you going day to day?  It is a hard feat.  Again, I pray that I will never be to that point.  It happens to the best of us all.  Look at how many celebrities we have lost to such thing?  Not that they are any different or better then the common folk, they are not.  They just have more excitement, lack for a better word, and they choose the addiction.  Scary topic :_)


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> That is so awesome.
> Good for you, that is so inspiring for all of us that struggle with dependency.  What keeps you going day to day?  It is a hard feat.  Again, I pray that I will never be to that point.  It happens to the best of us all.  Look at how many celebrities we have lost to such thing?  Not that they are any different or better then the common folk, they are not.  They just have more excitement, lack for a better word, and they choose the addiction.  Scary topic :_)



Being active in AA helps me a lot.  I've sponsored over a hundred men over the years, they say to keep what you have you have to constantly give it away to others.  I wasn't going to post in the thread, but it is anonymous to a large degree.  After fifteen years it just becomes a way of life.  If I get in trouble or feel like using, there is always a meeting to go to somewhere.  It is a scary topic, bacause I know how it can sneak up on you.  Getting clean and sober is the best thing I ever did.  I know I wouldn't be capable of the relationship my wife and I share if I was using, and working in Education would be impossible in that condition.  Thank you for your kind and supportive words.


----------



## theBIGness (Jan 2, 2011)

been clean 5 years froma 15 year addiction


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

Id also like to add that the medical industry seems hell bent on creating addicts. 

They have no regard for their patients it seems. Personally, the hipprocratic oath is a sham. 

What im reading now is i may need to avoid people/places/things that trigger my desire to use. It seems anger triggers my desire to use. So How do you avoid your own thoughts? I believe im going to need anger management as well as treatment. Hopefully i can find a place that "does it all". Far fetched but we'll see.

I know im probably taking on more than i can chew. Im giving up multiple substances. Aside from benzo's, nicotine and alcohol too.

I do have a sense of control now because i can visualize this giant monkey coming off my back. I felt like a plane in a tailspin for the later part of 2010. Although Im very uncomfortable, i feel empowered. This is what will drive me. A sense of "control" is all i wanted.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

MDR said:


> One other thing. You might think about a medical detox. Can make getting through that period much easier, not to mention much safer, depending on what substances are involved. Withdrawals can be a bitch.


 

I cant do inpatient bro. I just cant.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

The AA/NA concept relies on God (higher power) ?? 

What if youre atheist?

EDIT: I think MDR explained it in PM already. Disregard


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> The AA/NA concept relies on God (higher power) ??
> 
> What if youre atheist?
> 
> EDIT: I think MDR explained it in PM already. Disregard



For me, I was never into the support group, perpetual recovery lifestyle, 12-step concept.  The 95% failure rate of AA was enough to turn me away.  I also don't want to give up good friends that I've known my entire life.  Not neccessito IMO.  I could never sit in front of a group of strangers and expose intimate details about my life.  If it's not your bag, it ain't gonna work.  Bottom line is, it comes down to a personal commitment to yourself to abstain.  If you can't do that, then no support group is gonna do it for you.  It'll just be a revolving door.  

You oughtta check out Rational Recover, by Jack Trimpy.  Lotsa good info regarding the personal responsibility aspect of recovery.  The fact is detox is hell, but it's over in a coupla days and your basically cured at that point and the personal commitment to abstinence is on you at that point.  Everytime we choose to make a booze run, it's a fully indepenent conscience decision.  No such thing as enablers, codependents, etc.  It's all individual voluntary behaviour.


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> For me, I was never into the support group, perpetual recovery lifestyle, 12-step concept.  The 95% failure rate of AA was enough to turn me away.  I also don't want to give up good friends that I've known my entire life.  Not neccessito IMO.  I could never sit in front of a group of strangers and expose intimate details about my life.  If it's not your bag, it ain't gonna work.  Bottom line is, it comes down to a personal commitment to yourself to abstain.  If you can't do that, then no support group is gonna do it for you.  It'll just be a revolving door.
> 
> You oughtta check out Rational Recover, by Jack Trimpy.  Lotsa good info regarding the personal responsibility aspect of recovery.  The fact is detox is hell, but it's over in a coupla days and your basically cured at that point and the personal commitment to abstinence is on you at that point.  Everytime we choose to make a booze run, it's a fully indepenent conscience decision.  No such thing as enablers, codependents, etc.  It's all individual voluntary behaviour.



I hear what you are saying, but the disease concept is medically accepted these days.  The brain scans of addicts look different than normal people.  Getting clean is easy.  Staying clean is very hard.  AA/NA does not work for everyone, but the statistic you quoted includes people who attend only 1 or 2 meetings.  I believe in the 12 step process because it worked for me.  But you do have to make a real commitment to the process.  In any case, everyone is entitled to their own views on the subject, but I do believe the support of others can be helpful.  In all honesty, I think Jack Trimpy is all about making money, and has no interest in helping people recover.  He is a conspiracy theorist who debases all forms of recovery, and all accepted concepts related to addiction.  I think he is a bit of a nut, personally, and promising instant recovery to people is irresponsible and foolish, and guaranteed to fail.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> The AA/NA concept relies on God (higher power) ??
> 
> What if youre atheist?
> 
> EDIT: I think MDR explained it in PM already. Disregard



Bro..  You belive in a higher power, I use Cellerdoor !  Go to a fucking meeting , your tryung to reinvent the wheel !

Ps....  Ill share my higher power, till you find one.


----------



## SFW (Jan 3, 2011)

> 95% failure rate


 
Define failure? Relapse? because Im sure that would be inevitable in the span of my life...but as long as i quickly got back on the wagon, ok.


im sure im already detoxed. i sweat it out for a few sleepless nights there and had some shitty episodes. but thats over already. Thats why i dont think i need inpatient type treatments. no shakes etc,.

i got a NA meeting guide so ill just check it out and see where it goes for now.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Define failure? Relapse? because Im sure that would be inevitable in the span of my life...but as long as i quickly got back on the wagon, ok.
> 
> 
> im sure im already detoxed. i sweat it out for a few sleepless nights there and had some shitty episodes. but thats over already. Thats why i dont think i need inpatient type treatments. no shakes etc,.
> ...


Yo brother, you want to to Ill email u my cell, no gay shit ! lol


----------



## SFW (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## dave 236 (Jan 3, 2011)

At least as far as I'm concerned, this is like a support group of my actual peers, not some bunch of folks I have nothing in common with but a love of pale ale. I'm not losing my wife, house or car. It's not taking over my life or anything that dramatic. It's just lately I find myself wanting to drink for drinkings sake alone. That's when I knew it was begining to be a problem.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 3, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Accoring to these guys, steroids are drugs and they are bad: DEA, Drug Information, Steroids Talk about propaganda......
> 
> 
> However, steroids are nectar from the gods.


I agree. If used properly hormones make life better. Very few substances have long term benefits. Steroids/ hormones do.


----------



## MDR (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Define failure? Relapse? because Im sure that would be inevitable in the span of my life...but as long as i quickly got back on the wagon, ok.
> 
> 
> im sure im already detoxed. i sweat it out for a few sleepless nights there and had some shitty episodes. but thats over already. Thats why i dont think i need inpatient type treatments. no shakes etc,.
> ...



I think relapse is a part of recovery.  In the beginning, relapse does happen for some, others get it right away.  I struggled for a few years unlit I was able to maintain consistent, long-term recovery.  Main thing is if you have a slip, get right back to recovery asap.  Abstinence is the goal.

Glad to hear that you are feeling physically better.  Be patient with the meetings.  Know that some meetings are better than others, and sometimes it takes a bit to find a good fit.  I always preferred men-only meetings, especially in the beginning.  Good luck, and I hope you are able to find support and encouragement.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

Ewww... Job interviews coming up which means drug-test. I guess I'll be joining you poop-stabbers too.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn there's alot of people in here that have recovered. I think that they can help you Fantastico. 

I've had too many friends end up dead or that fucked up their entire life over some dumb shit. Kinda made me realize it's not worth it.

And I agree with all of the doctors and shit. They perscribe whatever they want. It's all about the money for them. It's legal for them to do so. I hate drug companies. 

Like that Kat Williams skit, "Take one pill for this and 5 more for the side effects of that one pill."


----------



## theBIGness (Jan 3, 2011)

the people at the meetings can be your higher power if you want G.O.D. (group of drunks)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 3, 2011)

MDR said:


> I hear what you are saying, but the disease concept is medically accepted these days.  The brain scans of addicts look different than normal people.  Getting clean is easy.  Staying clean is very hard.  AA/NA does not work for everyone, but the statistic you quoted includes people who attend only 1 or 2 meetings.  I believe in the 12 step process because it worked for me.  But you do have to make a real commitment to the process.  In any case, everyone is entitled to their own views on the subject, but I do believe the support of others can be helpful.  In all honesty, I think Jack Trimpy is all about making money, and has no interest in helping people recover.  He is a conspiracy theorist who debases all forms of recovery, and all accepted concepts related to addiction.  I think he is a bit of a nut, personally, and promising instant recovery to people is irresponsible and foolish, and guaranteed to fail.



That's basically what I'm saying.    Recovery is not something any counselor nor support group can promise to anyone.  It simply boils down to a personal commitment.  For some, the fellowship may help a lot.  For other, it won't help.  But, even for the ones who do recovery with the help of AA/NA, it still comes down to the same personal commitment to abstain.  Without it, life will be one relapse after another.


----------



## MDR (Jan 3, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's basically what I'm saying.    Recovery is not something any counselor nor support group can promise to anyone.  It simply boils down to a personal commitment.  For some, the fellowship may help a lot.  For other, it won't help.  But, even for the ones who do recovery with the help of AA/NA, it still comes down to the same personal commitment to abstain.  Without it, life will be one relapse after another.



I agree with the idea of being committed to the process.  You can't help a drunk or addict until they decide they want help.  But once they do decide that, there are many ways that treatment centers, counseling and support groups can help people.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Ewww... Job interviews coming up which means drug-test. I guess I'll be joining you poop-stabbers too.




What the hell is a poop-stabber?  Do I even what to know?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What the hell is a poop-stabber?  Do I even what to know?



Baby ...  your welcome !


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2011)

Synthetic Urine. Get some at a smoke or sex shop. It really works. I just got lab results back today from a random I had to take for work. 

Thank me later.


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

another sober day ahead. Hopefully.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

For me too unfortunately. Actually I don't care. I've never had a problem with it as long as I've got shit to do.


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2011)

*sober* i.e. no PED's?!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> What the hell is a poop-stabber?  Do I even what to know?





Poop-stabber ==>  <== Retlaw


----------



## MDR (Jan 5, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> *sober* i.e. no PED's?!



*so·ber*

  –adjective 1. not intoxicated or drunk.

P.E.D.'s Do not get you intoxicated or drunk.


----------



## Hell (Jan 5, 2011)

6 & 1/2 months here


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> another sober day ahead. Hopefully.



You stick with it and I'll stick with it.  But no worries, LHJO doesn't county.  Just think about how much more jerked and tan you'll be and ho much moar shit your get done durante the day.  Moar J&T= moar tailpipe.  It keep me going.


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2011)

All jokes aside, good luck to the sober crowd, I know kicking certain things were a bitch for me

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You stick with it and I'll stick with it. But no worries, LHJO doesn't county. Just think about how much more jerked and tan you'll be and ho much moar shit your get done durante the day. Moar J&T= moar tailpipe. It keep me going.


 
amen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> amen.


 toasted and had an early lunch man i'm loaded


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Fuckkk I feel like I just crawled out the gutter I been on a 2 day drinking binge...I woke up in a strange girl's house sat.morning don't even remember hitting it.I must have the brod won't quit text me.I'm so done drinking for atleast 2 weekends gym gonna suck this week.




That is funny.  I hate when that happens


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Id also like to add that the medical industry seems hell bent on creating addicts.
> 
> They have no regard for their patients it seems. Personally, the hipprocratic oath is a sham.
> 
> ...



Hang in there my friend,  You can do it.  We are all here for you.  I am looking for my sense of control as well.  One day at a time.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2011)

I wake up on days like today, not hung over and I wonder why I drink in the 1st place?
Strange addiction.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 6, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I wake up on days like today, not hung over and I wonder why I drink in the 1st place?
> Strange addiction.


 wait until we get ya with the purple starfish stabber


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

Good luck to us all even though imjust trying to phase out drinking as a whole it's not a problem for me. Congrats to the ones going sober and the ones that are if I want to be where I want my body to be drinking has to kick the bucket.


----------



## dayday87 (Jan 6, 2011)

Im on the boat too. I never had a problem really, I was a huge pot head till i got put on probation 2 years ago. I turned to drinking to fix that, and Im a HUGE binge drinker. I cant drink 1 or 2 beers or have 1 or 2 shots.. I usually drink till I blackout or do something crazy.. And I smoke cigs like crazy when I drink and im allergic to smoke... I end up ruining my cardio and cough up big yellow blobs from my lungs for a couple weeks. Im gonna try and go a year with no drinking or smoking cigs. Word.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> im on the boat too. I never had a problem really, i was a huge pot head till i got put on probation 2 years ago. I turned to drinking to fix that, and im a huge binge drinker. I cant drink 1 or 2 beers or have 1 or 2 shots.. I usually drink till i blackout or do something crazy.. And i smoke cigs like crazy when i drink and im allergic to smoke... I end up ruining my cardio and cough up big yellow blobs from my lungs for a couple weeks. Im gonna try and go a year with no drinking or smoking cigs. Word.



_*omfg!*_


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>



wtf is that idiot doing?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm no quitter...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 7, 2011)

maniclion said:


> wtf is that idiot doing?


 situps


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

YouTube Video











At least I've put down the bottle for a while, I never get too heavy into drinking...my sailor days were great aversion therapy for booze, drinkin til I was stand up fall down drunk almost every night back then made it so I could stop drinking anytime....Now I only drink until the euphoria sets in and then maintain that with sips....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> situps


Looks like horizontal stand-ups...


----------



## SFW (Jan 7, 2011)

im addicted to love. Im not sure if i can shake it though. She's got a strangle hold on my soul.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 7, 2011)

Nig... im hitting a good NA speaker co ed meeting 8pm...  Meet me @ Dunkin Donuts Ill hook u up with a sponser and some herpies infected sluts !


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im addicted to love. Im not sure if i can shake it though. She's got a strangle hold on my soul.



Ohhhhhh, I love that.  How sweet are you?  And the song Strangle Hold kicks ass as well


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> wait until we get ya with the purple starfish stabber



Ok, you lost me again.  I am a real blond, so it's not all that hard to do.  What the heck is a purple starfish?  Anyone???


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2011)

dayday87 said:


> Im on the boat too. I never had a problem really, I was a huge pot head till i got put on probation 2 years ago. I turned to drinking to fix that, and Im a HUGE binge drinker. I cant drink 1 or 2 beers or have 1 or 2 shots.. I usually drink till I blackout or do something crazy.. And I smoke cigs like crazy when I drink and im allergic to smoke... I end up ruining my cardio and cough up big yellow blobs from my lungs for a couple weeks. Im gonna try and go a year with no drinking or smoking cigs. Word.



You can do it!   
I was blacking out there for awhile.  Rob/Prince would tell me things and I would be like what the hell are you even talking about.  That is some scary shit.  Does it stop be from my beers?  Sadly, no.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2011)

maniclion said:


> wtf is that idiot doing?



Pelvic thrusts to a fictitious woman is my guess.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> situps



So that is how they are done.  What was I thinking?  That explains my lack of a six pack.  Not of beer that is always on hand, on my stomach, lol


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Ok, you lost me again.  I am a real blond, so it's not all that hard to do.  What the heck is a purple starfish?  Anyone???


Stand in front of a full length mirror naked, face away from it, bend over and grab your ankles, now looking through your legs the purple starfish should be right above the winking eye of God.....


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 7, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Stand in front of a full length mirror naked, face away from it, bend over and grab your ankles, now looking through your legs the purple starfish should be right above the winking eye of God.....



OMG, well thank you for that.  Now I know, lol


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Stand in front of a full length mirror naked, face away from it, bend over and grab your ankles, now looking through your legs the *purple starfish *should be right above the winking eye of God.....



Also called the "chocolate starfish" by some...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 7, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> OMG, well thank you for that.  Now I know, lol


Thanks but you didn't have to send me the pics, now Rob will kick my ass


I kid...really don't do me ugly Prince....


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

maniclion said:


> Thanks but you didn't have to send me the pics, now Rob will kick my ass
> 
> 
> I kid...really don't do me ugly Prince....



Rob is a lover not a fighter


----------



## maniclion (Jan 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Rob is a lover not a fighter



Thing about lovers, they'll fight like warriors for their love...


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

You are so right, and he has.  Gotta love him  :


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Pelvic thrusts to a fictitious woman is my guess.


 

lmao or attempting to dislocate his lumbar.

anyway, got a call from a buddy who wants to go get drinks. I feel like a complete lame douche but i turned it down. Hes not an alcky by any means but a binger and certainly an abuser of illicits. very functional though. I just cant risk it yet. Maybe once i dig my heels in a little deeper i can say im ready to face temptation.

Just a nice quiet evening of AP and movies on the agenda. Then SFW when she decides to sleep.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lmao or attempting to dislocate his lumbar.
> 
> anyway, got a call from a buddy who wants to go get drinks. I feel like a complete lame douche but i turned it down. Hes not an alcky by any means but a binger and certainly an abuser of illicits. very functional though. I just cant risk it yet. Maybe once i dig my heels in a little deeper i can say im ready to face temptation.
> 
> Just a nice quiet evening of AP and movies on the agenda. Then SFW when she decides to sleep.


 your soft and weak you have had too much cake


----------



## kushrooms (Jan 8, 2011)

sober from heroin for a week now.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lmao or attempting to dislocate his lumbar.
> 
> anyway, got a call from a buddy who wants to go get drinks. I feel like a complete lame douche but i turned it down. Hes not an alcky by any means but a binger and certainly an abuser of illicits. very functional though. I just cant risk it yet. Maybe once i dig my heels in a little deeper i can say im ready to face temptation.
> 
> Just a nice quiet evening of AP and movies on the agenda. Then SFW when she decides to sleep.



Right on!  You inspire me to be a better person.  I would have said yes because I am weak to my addiction.  We also are staying in tonight, but sad to say, we have plenty of Coronas to go around.  I don't thing I will give up beers, I just hope to reduce the amount I drink.  Blackout nights scare me, and I assure you, I can drink a lot of beers to get me to that point.  Poor Rob battling to get me to bed.  I may be hot, lol, but I am a pain in the ass at times.
What is SFW?  Again a blond thing, not sure all the acaramins. 

BTW, love you new avatar.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

kushrooms said:


> sober from heroin for a week now.



I have never been there, but I know it is not easy.  
Right on my friend.  If you can go a week, you can go a life time.  Take it one day at a time and find a hobby.  Something that inspires you.  I had no idea up until now, but message boards inspire me.  I love talking to people and putting my thoughts and ideas out there. 

You can do it!


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Right on! You inspire me to be a better person. I would have said yes because I am weak to my addiction. We also are staying in tonight, but sad to say, we have plenty of Coronas to go around. I don't thing I will give up beers, I just hope to reduce the amount I drink. Blackout nights scare me, and I assure you, I can drink a lot of beers to get me to that point. Poor Rob battling to get me to bed. I may be hot, lol, but I am a pain in the ass at times.
> What is SFW? Again a blond thing, not sure all the acaramins.
> 
> BTW, love you new avatar.


 

lol SFW = smash f*ckin weight! 

Well, if i could only drink a beer or two id be ok. But that isnt possible. Not really a fan of beer though. Liquor was my weakness...and still is i suppose. I dont want to get cocky as if i got it "licked" yet. I know i dont.

Thanks for the compliment on the AvY...You're Not so bad yourself there, Gena. Not bad at all. 

(Please Dont ban me Rob  )


----------



## kushrooms (Jan 8, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I have never been there, but I know it is not easy.
> Right on my friend.  If you can go a week, you can go a life time.  Take it one day at a time and find a hobby.  Something that inspires you.  I had no idea up until now, but message boards inspire me.  I love talking to people and putting my thoughts and ideas out there.
> 
> You can do it!


hey thanks a lot for ur words of encouragement, i really appreciate it! and yup one day at a time!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol SFW = smash f*ckin weight!
> 
> Well, if i could only drink a beer or two id be ok. But that isnt possible. Not really a fan of beer though. Liquor was my weakness...and still is i suppose. I dont want to get cocky as if i got it "licked" yet. I know i dont.
> 
> ...



No worries my friend.  If he banns you, I will unban you,  you are a great asset to this community.  Not only hot, but funny as well.  Keep it coming.  you have a ton of great impute.  Thank you.  Lots of love.


----------



## forwardhk (Jan 9, 2011)

Really nice story about steroids and sobriety:

Steroids Of Sobriety | Anabolic Steroids Sports News Blog


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 9, 2011)

kushrooms said:


> sober from heroin for a week now.



Stay away from that shit, by all means necessary.  I've seen people throw their life away down the toilet messing around with it, you can always look for support here within the IM community.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gears, I to have a problem binge drinkingI only bounce back every time because of the gear.I love getting drunk,sfw,fucking strange woman!JUst to bad I'm not as big and desireable as you


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2011)

The Dominicans got em but the Columbians ship em out.

Just sayin...


----------

